# IL northwest suburbs of Chicago



## Brian55 (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking for someone with experience to help me drop a couple of oaks that I'm not comfortable taking on by myself. One is in Fox River Grove IL, the other is in Big Rock IL. 
Brian


----------



## Brian55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Bumping this up. I had Treeslayer lined up to drop these, but then he took off chasing hurricanes and isn't planning to head back to IL. any time soon. The total is up to four trees now. One in Fox River Grove IL. and three near Big Rock, IL (10 minutes west of Aurora). Anyone interested in taking a look? I can also post or e-mail some pics.


----------



## 802climber (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, let's see some pics...

Are they literally notch and drop's or are they take-downs...?


----------



## Brian55 (Oct 24, 2011)

dieseldirt said:


> Yeah, let's see some pics...
> 
> Are they literally notch and drop's or are they take-downs...?



Two out of three in Big Rock are close to the house with no room to drop the whole tree, the tops would have to be lowered, then notch and drop the trunk, the third tree you could cut the tops and let them fly to the ground, then notch and drop the rest. I'm still waiting on my brother to send me pictures of those three. 

This is the one in Fox River Grove at my neighbor's house across the street:

Picture descriptions:

1. This is looking north from my driveway across the street, if you were to remove and lower the top, you could notch and drop the rest between the gap in the bushes. Otherwise the top would potentially hit my well pump, possibly a couple small pines and maybe even give my gutters a good thrashing.

2. This is looking west from his driveway

3. This is looking northwest from the end of his driveway

4. This is looking east, slightly south from his yard.

5. This is looking northeast from the end of my driveway and would be the best landing zone to notch and drop the entire tree. You would be aiming towards my mailbox seen in the first picture (removed of course). There is a huge pine right behind where I'm standing that you could tie to if you wanted to rope it off and incorporate some pulling power. He's not concerned with flattening the bushes that are obviously in the way of this drop zone. We don't have to worry about blocking the street for a few hours because it's only two blocks long and accessible from either end, so the only person who wouldn't be able to get in or out while the tree was in the way would be me.


----------



## Brian55 (Oct 29, 2011)

This job is finished.


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 31, 2011)

I should have got a pic of the money shot, putting that bad boy between the bushes :chainsawguy: 
have a new chain on order for the big saw so no more ms290 for the rest of them sterns :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Brian55 (Oct 31, 2011)

no tree to big said:


> I should have got a pic of the money shot, putting that bad boy between the bushes :chainsawguy:
> have a new chain on order for the big saw so no more ms290 for the rest of them sterns :msp_biggrin:


 
I was going to grab my video camera to catch the drop, but the battery wasn't charged.


----------

